# Anyone got tips for Free Screensaver & Slideshow software ??



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Since my eldest daughter married a week ago, I have been collecting photo's from guests in order to make a screensaver / slideshow for the bride & groom plus anyone other guests who might be interested.

Whilst a Professional was hired for the ceremony, the Wedding was put together on a shoestring budget, so photo's of the "do" afterwards are only what we can put together from those who attended.

I'd like tips and hints about good "Free" software that will allow me to make a memorable DVD for them. Also any suitable music content would be nice too in the background.
I already have some ideas and have dug into my mp3 collection. Just haven't found that something special yet, although serious & humorous will be just as nice as mushy.

I've been looking around the web for some suitable easy stuff but a lot won't work with Windows 7, however I have other OS's and it will be no problem if anyone wants to suggest a Linux application. I would mention though that the final result will have to run from CD or DVD in both Windows or Linux.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

For compiling/burning DVD's, I don't think you can beat 'DVD Flick', it's free and I've never yet ended up with a coaster/pigeon-scarer..... :grin:

You can insert audio/images/movies and create a rather decent menu-system too - Oh, it works well with Win-7, even the 'x64' version :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Werebo

I have also been advised to check out *Microsoft Movie Maker*. Looks good and has plenty of effects and transitions, separate Narrative & Audio tracks plus ability to add titles and credits.

Another simple to use (for me) freebie I found *Photostage Slideshow Producer* and they seem to supply several possibly required plugins as "download & install on demand". One such download allowed me to patch some mp3's together to create a longer soundtrack.

MS's Movie maker allowed me to add mp3's consecutively to the audio track, which Photostage Slideshow Producer may allow but I didn't find the way when I was trying it.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use DVDStyler, it works very well. You can use video, image, and music files with it. You can also "directorise" your files, putting slideshow-type presentations and videos in separate areas of the menu for easy organisation (instead of making your vic-er, guests, guess what/where each thing is.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks interesting .. just downloaded it and will be giving it a trial later on.
thx


----------



## quirkyspider (Nov 16, 2008)

a handy free (but old) slide show maker called SSMM (slideshow moviemaker) outputs as avi, with effects and music capability from here http://www.joern-thiemann.de/
to edit and compile a soundtrack I use audacity, which you would need for above program as it exports as wav file and if I remember correctly ssmm needs wav for imput.
works well for me.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Gave it a quick check-out, looks like I will have to convert my mp3's back to wav or rip the CD's once more, this time to wav. Luckily I have audiograbber for those tasks.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## TWSARCH (Mar 7, 2008)

how about webshots?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not quite what I am looking for. That is for changing the screen background ( .. and in Slax linux you can set that up without any additional installation.)

Thanks for the suggestion though 
:wave:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Microsoft's PhotoStory 3 is free and works OK too - lets you import the images you want to use (up to 300), edit them if necessary (simple tools like cropping, rotating, colour balance etc), add text, use transitions and pan and zooms, add music then exports as a video clip - you have some choices for size etc.


----------



## TWSARCH (Mar 7, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> not quite what I am looking for. That is for changing the screen background ( .. and in Slax linux you can set that up without any additional installation.)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though
> :wave:


Sorry, looks like I dint get the entire question right, thought you were looking for just a screensaver for photos, which this does do. Missed the DVD part.


----------

